# Africans Demand More Welfare From Swedes



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN32eCzIv1U]&#x202a;Somalians Protesting Abuse From Swedish Welfare&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ato64iEK8Go&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Silhouettes - Get A Job [Very Good quality]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


_*GET A JOB.......................*_ YOU LAZY FUCKS.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sweden is a welfare state Tank.


----------



## GHook93

It's the sick mind of liberals that think this is a good thing! They people aren't helping Sweden (I doubt they speak Swedish), they are importing their cult religion and they are draining the welfare system! 




Tank said:


> &#x202a;Somalians Protesting Abuse From Swedish Welfare&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Sweden is a welfare state Tank.



Please HG, we all know Tanks motivation, but it doesn't matter whether these people are Black, Brown, Yellow or White. It's a sick mentality of new immigrants coming to the country and DEMANDING freebies. New immigrants need to add something to society. Many Africans come to this country and work as cab drivers, cooks, bus boys etc. Many Mexicans do the same thing. A lot of Mexicans come to this country legally and work fromt he bottle. The smart ones learn a trade, like carpentry. Then they work their way up. That is adding to the society they come to. 

Even unskilled people can add to society. Say as a maid? Or as a farmhand? Bricklayer? Etc. 

But coming to a country and demanding food, shelter, free healthcare and free education without giving a dime back is WRONG!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden is a welfare state Tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please HG, we all know Tanks motivation, but it doesn't matter whether these people are Black, Brown, Yellow or White. It's a sick mentality of new immigrants coming to the country and DEMANDING freebies. New immigrants need to add something to society. Many Africans come to this country and work as cab drivers, cooks, bus boys etc. Many Mexicans do the same thing. A lot of Mexicans come to this country legally and work fromt he bottle. The smart ones learn a trade, like carpentry. Then they work their way up. That is adding to the society they come to.
> 
> Even unskilled people can add to society. Say as a maid? Or as a farmhand? Bricklayer? Etc.
> 
> But coming to a country and demanding food, shelter, free healthcare and free education without giving a dime back is WRONG!
Click to expand...


I'm not saying I agree with it but the Swedes have been doing this for a while and thats what they are known for, they have some of the most relaxed immigration laws I have ever seen and really good welfare benefits, which is why people from Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, etc have all flocked there, I hope the Swedes know what they are doing.


----------



## GHook93

I think this is what the Islamist in charge of Muslim countries want for Europe! It's not a coincidence that the majority of immigrants going to Europe are Muslims (many Muslim Africans, Arabs, Pakstanis and Indonesians). Its a plan.


*Summary of the plan:*
(1) Muslim flood Europe with their poor.
(2) These Muslim immigrants drain the system, causing BK countries, enormous cuts in defense and Native population to stop having babies.
(3) New immigrants reproduce at unheard of levels, while keeping the steady stream of legal and illegal immigrants to Europe flowing.
(4) As the cuts to European defense grow, Muslims grow their armies. Anyone suprised that Turkey has the largest Army in the Eurozone?
(5) Muslim countries make life for non-Muslims hell, so their percentagess move closer to 100%!
(6) When Europe is on it's knees, the new Muslim Country of Russia and the oil producers of the Middle East and North Africa, cut off the flow of the black crack!

*Detailed Plan:*
First, send Europe their poor. That way they don't need to take care of them. Europe does. Eventually this will bankrupt those countries and solve a problem of taking care of their poor.

Second, have the Muslim immigrants drain the welfare system bigtime. Free this that and everything falls on the backs of the native European Christian population! The state will eventually fold and have cut backs. Where is the first place LIBERALS make them cutback on - DEFENSE! European armies have been shrinking for years, while the Arab, Turkish and MUSLIM armies are increasing 10 fold.

Third, with the burden falling more and more on native population. The native population has a harder time affording children, therefore they stop having them. While the new immigrants, get free housing, food, healthcare education and more benefits for more every child they pop out. While the people paying the bills have high incentive to not have kids, the people using the benefits have high incentive to have kids. The consequences: Native European population is decreasing as unforeseen rates (rates not seen in history without a plague or world war), while the Muslim population is increasing at also unforesee rates. The birth rates are so high, it logical to assume it's a group plan. Take the birth rates and extreme immigration and Muslim population will be the majority at status quo. Muslim populations are growing in percents every year. France cracked the teens this year and Russia is over a quarter!

Fourth, while Muslims are invading European countries and draining their resources. Muslim countries are increasing their percentage of Muslims. Lebanon used to be a majority Christian country, but Christians have been forced out of th country. Now they are less than 20% and it shrinks every year. Iraqi Christians are becoming a dying people. Syria has 9% Christian population, but whether you like Assad or not he protected them. If he goes, expect an exodus. Hamas has driven about every Christian out of Gaza, if they ever took Judea and Samaria, then expect no Christians their either. Murburak protected the 9% Christian population in Egypt. With his fall the Christians have been attacked unmercifully! Besides Lebanon (which will eventually become 90%+), every Arab, Persian, Pakstani, Afghani and Turkish country is 90%+ Muslims, most over 95%, which Iran, Iraq, Oman, TURKEY, Yemen, Libya, Moroco, Algeria, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Indonesia etc, at 98%+)

Muslims are increasing in population in EVERY European country, while Muslim countries are becoming more and more Muslim!

Fifth, when Europe is close to the edge, when Muslims tip the 50% mark in Russia, which could be by 2025-2030, then Muslims cut off the black crack and Europe falls into chaos!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> I think this is what the Islamist in charge of Muslim countries want for Europe! It's not a coincidence that the majority of immigrants going to Europe are Muslims (many Muslim Africans, Arabs, Pakstanis and Indonesians). Its a plan.
> 
> 
> *Summary of the plan:*
> (1) Muslim flood Europe with their poor.
> (2) These Muslim immigrants drain the system, causing BK countries, enormous cuts in defense and Native population to stop having babies.
> (3) New immigrants reproduce at unheard of levels, while keeping the steady stream of legal and illegal immigrants to Europe flowing.
> (4) As the cuts to European defense grow, Muslims grow their armies. Anyone suprised that Turkey has the largest Army in the Eurozone?
> (5) Muslim countries make life for non-Muslims hell, so their percentagess move closer to 100%!
> (6) When Europe is on it's knees, the new Muslim Country of Russia and the oil producers of the Middle East and North Africa, cut off the flow of the black crack!
> 
> *Detailed Plan:*
> First, send Europe their poor. That way they don't need to take care of them. Europe does. Eventually this will bankrupt those countries and solve a problem of taking care of their poor.
> 
> Second, have the Muslim immigrants drain the welfare system bigtime. Free this that and everything falls on the backs of the native European Christian population! The state will eventually fold and have cut backs. Where is the first place LIBERALS make them cutback on - DEFENSE! European armies have been shrinking for years, while the Arab, Turkish and MUSLIM armies are increasing 10 fold.
> 
> Third, with the burden falling more and more on native population. The native population has a harder time affording children, therefore they stop having them. While the new immigrants, get free housing, food, healthcare education and more benefits for more every child they pop out. While the people paying the bills have high incentive to not have kids, the people using the benefits have high incentive to have kids. The consequences: Native European population is decreasing as unforeseen rates (rates not seen in history without a plague or world war), while the Muslim population is increasing at also unforesee rates. The birth rates are so high, it logical to assume it's a group plan. Take the birth rates and extreme immigration and Muslim population will be the majority at status quo. Muslim populations are growing in percents every year. France cracked the teens this year and Russia is over a quarter!
> 
> Fourth, while Muslims are invading European countries and draining their resources. Muslim countries are increasing their percentage of Muslims. Lebanon used to be a majority Christian country, but Christians have been forced out of th country. Now they are less than 20% and it shrinks every year. Iraqi Christians are becoming a dying people. Syria has 9% Christian population, but whether you like Assad or not he protected them. If he goes, expect an exodus. Hamas has driven about every Christian out of Gaza, if they ever took Judea and Samaria, then expect no Christians their either. Murburak protected the 9% Christian population in Egypt. With his fall the Christians have been attacked unmercifully! Besides Lebanon (which will eventually become 90%+), every Arab, Persian, Pakstani, Afghani and Turkish country is 90%+ Muslims, most over 95%, which Iran, Iraq, Oman, TURKEY, Yemen, Libya, Moroco, Algeria, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Indonesia etc, at 98%+)
> 
> Muslims are increasing in population in EVERY European country, while Muslim countries are becoming more and more Muslim!
> 
> Fifth, when Europe is close to the edge, when Muslims tip the 50% mark in Russia, which could be by 2025-2030, then Muslims cut off the black crack and Europe falls into chaos!



Basically all the Muslims have to do in Europe is grow their numbers and than they can be in position to change the laws, they are trying to do this in England when they are barely 10% of the population.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85dEiUF2Hdo]&#x202a;100 Somali families arrested Norway&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

I don't understand the Somalis, I really don't.


----------



## Tank

Are they really any different from any other blacks?


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Are they really any different from any other blacks?



Somalis are a whole different breed Tank.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> I don't understand the Somalis, I really don't.



 You are not alone.

 Even the Somalis don't understand the Somalis.


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the Somalis, I really don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone.
> 
> Even the Somalis don't understand the Somalis.
Click to expand...


You and tank should crack open some PBRs and discuss this..


----------



## Tank

Somalis have very low IQ levels


----------



## Sunni Man

Tank said:


> Somalis have very low IQ levels



 That is incorrect.

 The mosque that I attend as a couple of hundred Somali members.

 Many have university degrees.

 And still others own businesses.

 But alot of them still carry a lot of tribal and cultural baggage.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somalis have very low IQ levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect.
> 
> The mosque that I attend as a couple of hundred Somali members.
> 
> Many have university degrees.
> 
> And still others own businesses.
> 
> * But alot of them still carry a lot of tribal and cultural baggage.*
Click to expand...


Thats what I noticed as well, they are similar to the Afghans in that regard. Even though the illiteracy rate is very high in Somalia and they don't have alot of schools, most Somalis who move to the west usually do well in school so I don't think they are a stupid people.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somalis have very low IQ levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect.
> 
> The mosque that I attend as a couple of hundred Somali members.
> 
> Many have university degrees.
> 
> And still others own businesses.
> 
> * But alot of them still carry a lot of tribal and cultural baggage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I noticed as well, they are similar to the Afghans in that regard. Even though the illiteracy rate is very high in Somalia and they don't have alot of schools, most Somalis who move to the west usually do well in school so I don't think they are a stupid people.
Click to expand...


 I have always been amazed at how many Somalis have memorized the entire Quran.

 Many have done this by the time that they are six years old.

 I had one Somali guy tell me this is why his university study are easy.

 He is able to memorize very easily such things as taxonomy llsts in biology.

 Because of his training in memorization as a child.


----------



## GHook93

Interesting chart! Whites aren't that far off per capitia from Blacks. Asian, Native Americans and even Hispanics destroy Whites! 



Tank said:


> Are they really any different from any other blacks?


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect.
> 
> The mosque that I attend as a couple of hundred Somali members.
> 
> Many have university degrees.
> 
> And still others own businesses.
> 
> * But alot of them still carry a lot of tribal and cultural baggage.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I noticed as well, they are similar to the Afghans in that regard. Even though the illiteracy rate is very high in Somalia and they don't have alot of schools, most Somalis who move to the west usually do well in school so I don't think they are a stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always been amazed at how many Somalis have memorized the entire Quran.
> 
> Many have done this by the time that they are six years old.
> 
> I had one Somali guy tell me this is why his university study are easy.
> 
> He is able to memorize very easily such things as taxonomy llsts in biology.
> 
> Because of his training in memorization as a child.
Click to expand...


Well I know Islam and the Quran are taken very seriously in Somalia, even the people who cannot read and write will learn to memorize it. If they could take this kind of effort and put put that into other thins, maybe things can start to turn around in Somalia.


----------



## Tank

Whites are 70% of the population

Blacks at 13%

Hispanics at 16%


----------



## Sunni Man

If left alone the Somali people could possibly work it all out.

 But half the country was colonized by the British and the other half by the Italians. Which caused a division. Then you have them being attacked by Ethiopia and the African national Congress which are back by the west with weapons and money. On top of that you also have the United States bombing them at random times even now. Plus you also have various tribal warlords who received backing and money from all types of countries. Now add in the various hostilities between tribal groups And that is Somalia.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> If left alone the Somali people could possibly work it all out.
> 
> But half the country was colonized by the British and the other half by the Italians. Which caused a division. Then you have them being attacked by Ethiopia and the African national Congress which are back by the west with weapons and money. On top of that you also have the United States bombing them at random times even now. Plus you also have various tribal warlords who received backing and money from all types of countries. Now add in the various hostilities between tribal groups And that is Somalia.



Plus aren't there 2 areas in Somalia that want their own independence, Somaliland and I forgot the other one?


----------



## St.Blues

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the Islamist in charge of Muslim countries want for Europe! It's not a coincidence that the majority of immigrants going to Europe are Muslims (many Muslim Africans, Arabs, Pakstanis and Indonesians). Its a plan.
> 
> 
> *Summary of the plan:*
> (1) Muslim flood Europe with their poor.
> (2) These Muslim immigrants drain the system, causing BK countries, enormous cuts in defense and Native population to stop having babies.
> (3) New immigrants reproduce at unheard of levels, while keeping the steady stream of legal and illegal immigrants to Europe flowing.
> (4) As the cuts to European defense grow, Muslims grow their armies. Anyone suprised that Turkey has the largest Army in the Eurozone?
> (5) Muslim countries make life for non-Muslims hell, so their percentagess move closer to 100%!
> (6) When Europe is on it's knees, the new Muslim Country of Russia and the oil producers of the Middle East and North Africa, cut off the flow of the black crack!
> 
> *Detailed Plan:*
> First, send Europe their poor. That way they don't need to take care of them. Europe does. Eventually this will bankrupt those countries and solve a problem of taking care of their poor.
> 
> Second, have the Muslim immigrants drain the welfare system bigtime. Free this that and everything falls on the backs of the native European Christian population! The state will eventually fold and have cut backs. Where is the first place LIBERALS make them cutback on - DEFENSE! European armies have been shrinking for years, while the Arab, Turkish and MUSLIM armies are increasing 10 fold.
> 
> Third, with the burden falling more and more on native population. The native population has a harder time affording children, therefore they stop having them. While the new immigrants, get free housing, food, healthcare education and more benefits for more every child they pop out. While the people paying the bills have high incentive to not have kids, the people using the benefits have high incentive to have kids. The consequences: Native European population is decreasing as unforeseen rates (rates not seen in history without a plague or world war), while the Muslim population is increasing at also unforesee rates. The birth rates are so high, it logical to assume it's a group plan. Take the birth rates and extreme immigration and Muslim population will be the majority at status quo. Muslim populations are growing in percents every year. France cracked the teens this year and Russia is over a quarter!
> 
> Fourth, while Muslims are invading European countries and draining their resources. Muslim countries are increasing their percentage of Muslims. Lebanon used to be a majority Christian country, but Christians have been forced out of th country. Now they are less than 20% and it shrinks every year. Iraqi Christians are becoming a dying people. Syria has 9% Christian population, but whether you like Assad or not he protected them. If he goes, expect an exodus. Hamas has driven about every Christian out of Gaza, if they ever took Judea and Samaria, then expect no Christians their either. Murburak protected the 9% Christian population in Egypt. With his fall the Christians have been attacked unmercifully! Besides Lebanon (which will eventually become 90%+), every Arab, Persian, Pakstani, Afghani and Turkish country is 90%+ Muslims, most over 95%, which Iran, Iraq, Oman, TURKEY, Yemen, Libya, Moroco, Algeria, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Indonesia etc, at 98%+)
> 
> Muslims are increasing in population in EVERY European country, while Muslim countries are becoming more and more Muslim!
> 
> Fifth, when Europe is close to the edge, when Muslims tip the 50% mark in Russia, which could be by 2025-2030, then Muslims cut off the black crack and Europe falls into chaos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically all the Muslims have to do in Europe is grow their numbers and than they can be in position to change the laws, they are trying to do this in England when they are barely 10% of the population.
Click to expand...


All this will lead to is civil unrest.. exactly what the governments want.. here come the MP's.. Marshall law. Then come the militias and the take over and restoration of the Constitution. At least here in the USA anyway. Its coming.. "make no mistake about it".
sound familiar?


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If left alone the Somali people could possibly work it all out.
> 
> But half the country was colonized by the British and the other half by the Italians. Which caused a division. Then you have them being attacked by Ethiopia and the African national Congress which a Both of these want to break away and form their own country but the western nations are insisting that Somalia stay as one nation re back by the west with weapons and money. On top of that you also have the United States bombing them at random times even now. Plus you also have various tribal warlords who received backing and money from all types of countries. Now add in the various hostilities between tribal groups And that is Somalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus aren't there 2 areas in Somalia that want their own independence, Somaliland and I forgot the other one?
Click to expand...


 The other one is Puntland.

 Both would like to break away but the Western powers insist that Somalia stay as one nation.

 Also Somalia has three devastating ecological problems.

 In the north The Arabs are burning the forest to use as charcoal.

The Europeans are using the water off of the Somali coast as a toxic dump site.

 And Asian countries are using gigantic 10 mile long fishing nets and depleting the fish off the Somali coast.


Thus there are huge economic interest by countries and corporations to keep Somalia in disarray so that they can continue to rape its natural resources's.

 All of this talk about Al Qaeda is just a way to keep Somali in a state of chaos by fermenting continuous war in that country.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If left alone the Somali people could possibly work it all out.
> 
> But half the country was colonized by the British and the other half by the Italians. Which caused a division. Then you have them being attacked by Ethiopia and the African national Congress which a Both of these want to break away and form their own country but the western nations are insisting that Somalia stay as one nation re back by the west with weapons and money. On top of that you also have the United States bombing them at random times even now. Plus you also have various tribal warlords who received backing and money from all types of countries. Now add in the various hostilities between tribal groups And that is Somalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus aren't there 2 areas in Somalia that want their own independence, Somaliland and I forgot the other one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other one is Puntland.
> 
> Both would like to break away but the Western powers insist that Somalia stay as one nation.
> 
> Also Somalia has three devastating ecological problems.
> 
> In the north The Arabs are burning the forest to use as charcoal.
> 
> The Europeans are using the water off of the Somali coast as a toxic dump site.
> 
> And Asian countries are using gigantic 10 mile long fishing nets and depleting the fish off the Somali coast.
> 
> 
> Thus there are huge economic interest by countries and corporations to keep Somalia in disarray so that they can continue to rape its natural resources's.
> 
> All of this talk about Al Qaeda is just a way to keep Somali in a state of chaos by fermenting continuous war in that country.
Click to expand...


Damn there are so many problems I don't even know where to start, why not let Puntland and Somaliland break off? if they can function as their own countries, I say let them be.


----------



## Sunni Man

The UN and various other nations insist that Somalia stay together as one nation.

 The puppet government in Mogadishu receives money and weapons to try to force the people to accept this situation.

 A few years ago the Islamic Courts Union almost totally control the whole country.

 They were a grass-roots Islamic group that had wide appeal and favor from the average Somali citizen.

 But the US and Western nations started yelling Al Qaeda.

 Then we started bombing them and paid Ethiopia to invade western Somalia.

 The United States has a hard on for Somalia and will never accept nothing less than a puppet dictator who is controlled by Washington.

 That is the bottom line to the whole conflict.


----------



## LAfrique

Africa does not need welfare. What the impoverished of Africa need are tools and the technology to help them help themselves.


----------



## Tank

LAfrique said:


> Africa does not need welfare. What the impoverished of Africa need are tools and the technology to help them help themselves.



What's stopping you all?


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa does not need welfare. What the impoverished of Africa need are tools and the technology to help them help themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping you all?
Click to expand...


He's going to say American and Western imperialsm and coloniasm.


----------

